# Cricket and locust care sheets!



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

my little brother is getting a bearded dragon in a couple of weeks and wont shut up about it (bless) i gave him three books about keeping beardies and a load of care sheets and he has read the lot ten times and now is starting to pester us again! are there any care sheets for setting up colonies for everything that a beardie would eat I.E. locusts, crickets, mealworms.......
as this will keep him occupied for a bit longer and also a few care sheets for what they need to eat and drink and how much. just need as much info as possible to keep his mind at bay as he is on half term and keeps on! thank you and hope you can give him some things to make!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

urm are these any good??

Raising Crickets

Locusts


----------



## jsconwy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Breeding colonies*

Unless he's getting a boatload of reptiles or planning to supply other owners, I wouldn't encourage breeding stocks. You'll be overrun with them!


----------

